# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Διατροφή - Φροντίδα >  Μια βοήθεια για μικρά κοτοπουλάκια.

## tzeni

γεια σας παιδια,την πεμπτη απεκτησα 2 μικρα κοτοπουλακια,δε γνωριζω καν ποσων εβδομαδων ειναι, τα αγορασα απο ενα πλανοδιο πωλητη γιατι τα λυπηθηκα,σταματησα να τα δω και ανεβηκαν στο χερι μου, δε μπορεσα να αντισταθω και τα πηρα κατευθειαν....ειναι αξιολατρευτα, θελω ομως τη βοηθεια σας σχετικα. Αρχικα μπορειτε να καταλαβετε απο τη φωτογραφια ποσο ειναι?    τα εχω σε μια κουτα,ειναι αρκετα ζεστα εκει μεσα,ειναι διαφανη απο τις 2 πλευρες,αλλα ειναι μικρη, βεβαια εκεινα ειναι μεσα στη καλη χαρα,ολη την ωρα τραγουδουν τρωνε,πινουν νερακι. πρεπει να τα βγαζω απο την κουτα μεσα στη μερα?χθες αρχισαν να τσιμπιουνται και τα χωρισα μεσα στην ιδια κουτα με διαφανο χωρισμα οποτε μπορουν και επικοινωνουν. μονο το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο τους τα βαζω μαζι και κοιμουνται αγκαλιασμενα  :Happy:  απο τον ιδιο που πηρα τα κοτοπουλακια πηρα και ενα σακουλακι με φυραμα, βεβαια τη δευτερα πρεπει να παρω αλλο γιατι μου τελειωνει, θα πρεπει να αγορασω κατι συγκεκριμενο γιατι εγω θα το ζητουσα σαν φυραμα για μικρα κοτοπουλακια,πρεπει να παρω και κατι αλλο?καποιο συμπληρωμα? εχετε καμια ιδεα για το που θα τους βαζω το νερακι?προς το παρον τους το εχω σε καπακια απο φρεσκο γαλα,ειναι το τριπλασιο απο τα καπακια νερου, απλα λερωνονται απο το πριονιδι που τους εχω στρωσει μεσα στην κουτα, εχω διαβασει πως πρεπει να εχουν μια λαμπα,αλλα πιστευω πως δε χρειαζεται γιατι ειναι αρκετα ζεστα μεσα στην κουτα, το καταλαβαινω οταν τα πιανω,ποσο καιρο πρεπει να τα κρατησω μεσα στο σπιτι?υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω για να μη τσιμπιουνται? στο ενα εχει αρχισει να φαινεται πολυ ελαχιστα το λειρι, ειναι αρσενικο?

----------


## xarhs

τζενη φτερακια εχουν...........????? στη φωτο δεν φαινεται. μηπως θα μπορουσε να βαλει μια μεγαλυτερη?

----------


## tzeni

εχουν πολυ πολυ μικρα και σημερα τα τεντωναν κιολας, εχω μια ακομη φωτο που ισως να φαινεται κατι παραπανω,πως μπορω να την ανεβασω?

----------


## lagreco69

Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ

----------


## tzeni

την εβαλα εικονα προφιλ, αν θελεις μπορεις να τη δεις

----------


## tzeni

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## xarhs

τζενη μου βγηκανα τα ματια...... ενταξει ειναι μικρα μικροτερα απο 21 ημερων ειναι

----------


## tzeni

εδω κατι φαινεται,μπορεις να καταλαβεις??
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## xarhs

ωωωω τωρα τα ειδα ρε ειναι πολυ μικρα τι 20 ημερων και κατω , αυτα ειναι 4 αντε 5 ημερων το πολυ

θελουν λαμπα τζενη αλλιως δεν θα εχεις καλα αποτελεσματα........

----------


## tzeni

δεν εχω βγαλει ακομη αλλες φωτο,θα βγαλω αυριο καλυτερες, ειναι μικρουλια πολυ και εγω παντελως ασχετη με πτηνα,χαχαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

θα τους βαλεις λαμπα τζενη αμα θες να ζησουν και να αναπτυχθουν σωστα

----------


## tzeni

ειναι σε μικρο κουτακι και ειναι πολυ ζεστα οταν τα πιανω,ειναι ηδη ζεστουλια,μη τα σκασω φοβαμαι,θα τους βαλω λαμπα αυριο, αν και πιστευω πως εχουν αρκετη ζεστη, τι αλλο μπορω να κανω?τους εχω στρωσει πριονιδι στο κουτακι και εχουν κουβερτουλες οποτε το βραδυ πανε εκει και κοιμουνται, σε καποια φαση χθες ειχαν βγει και απο τις κουβερτουλες τη νυχτα,μηπως ειχαν ζεσταθει?

----------


## tzeni

οκ θελω να ζησουν και να μεγαλωσουν εννοειται,οποτε απο αυριο λαμπα,πρεπει να εχουν καποια συγκεκριμενη θερμοκρασια?

----------


## xarhs

εμενα οταν ειναι τοσο μικρα τα δικα μου χωνονται μεσα στα φτερα....... στην διαρκεια της μερας βλεπεις μεσα απο τα φτερα της μαμας να ξεφυτρωνουν κεφαλακια

----------


## tzeni

εχουν χωθει τωρα κατω απο την κουβερτουλα αγκαλιασμενα  :Happy:  δεν εχω λογια,ειναι γλυκες, τι τροφη πρεπει να τους παρω?πρεπει να αγορασω και βιταμινες?καποιο συμπληρωμα?τι να τους φτιαξω να πινουν νερακι??αν δεις στη φωτο φαινεται το καπακι

----------


## xarhs

παρε ενα πιατακι , και θα το αλλαζεις συνεχεια το νερο

φτιαξε μια γρηγορη αυγοτροφη , βαζοντας καλαμποκι αυγο και οτι αλλο θες με βαση το καλαμποκι αλευρι η βαζοντας και νιφαδες βρωμης μεσα

----------


## tzeni

δηλαδη να μην αγορασω τροφουλα?

----------


## xarhs

θα πας σε μαγαζι με ζωοτροφες , και θα ζητησεις αλευρι καλαμποκι για μικρα κοτοπουλακια και θα τονισεις οχι φυραμα........

και βαζοντας αυγο ελαιολαδο και νιιφαδες βρωμης μεσα στο αλευρι καλαμποκι κανεις μια τροφη που ειναι πολυ καλυτερη απο το φυραμα.

το φυραμα εχει ορμονες μεταλλαγμενη σογια  , και μπορει και ιχθυαλευρα και οτι αλλο μπορεις να φανταστεις

----------


## οδυσσέας

τζενη δες και αυτο http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/ho...-baby-chickens

----------


## tzeni

ωραια,αυριο θα παρω μια ταιστρα και μια ποτιστρα,γιατι μπαινουν ολοκληρα μεσα στο φαγητο,το σκαλιζουν και το σκορπιζουν,το κουτακι που τα εχω ειναι πολυ μικρο??απο πισω ειναι λιγακι λερωμενα αν καταλαβαινετε,ειναι φυσιολογικο??μου ειπε ενας γνωστος μου να τους παρω εμβολιο να τους ριξω στα ματακια οπωσδηποτε και να το κανω καθε 15 μερες
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## xarhs

εγω δεν τα εμβολιαζω ποτε τα δικα μου................... του εμποριου ομως θελουν εμβολιο να κανεις οσο πιο νωρις γινετε.

τζενη τα πηρες πολυ μικρα χρειαζεσαι λαμπα . γιατι δεν εβαλες?

----------


## tzeni

τους εβαλα λαμπα,αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι κατα τις 8 το απογευμα αρχιζουν και γκρινιαζουν και μολις τα παω σε δωματιο χωρις φως σταματουν,υπεθετα πως θα θελουν να κοιμηθουν,οποτε αποψε θελω να δω πως θα αντιδρασουν το βραδυ οταν θα εχουν φως,πισω ειναι λιγακι λερωμενα εχω και φωτο να ανεβασω αν χρειαζεται,ειναι φυσιολογικο?εκανα καλα που τα χωρισα??τωρα τα εχω βαλει μαζι παλι να δω πως θα αντιδρασουν

----------


## xarhs

λερωμενα στα ποδια τους?

----------


## tzeni

οχι δες εδω 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## tzeni

δυστυχως παλι τσιμπιουνται,θα τα ξαναχωρισω.......  :sad:

----------


## xarhs

μμμμμ..... κατι θα τα πειραξε. κοψε αυτο το παλιο φυραμα ειναι δηλητηριο.

επισης με το φυραμα βρωμαει ο τοπος......... κυκλοφορουν φημες οτι τα κοτοπουλακια μυριζουν , το φυραμα φταει

πηγες να παρεις τις τροφες που σου ειπα?

----------


## tzeni

οχι,ειναι κυριακη και ειναι κλειστα,θα παρω αυριο οτι μπορεσω και βρω,δλδ ποτιστρα ταιστρα,τροφη,και εμβολια μεσα στη βδομαδα,αλλα σκεφτομαι μηπως ειναι πολυ μικρο το κουτακι....μηπως φταιει η τροφη που τσιμπιουνται?δλδ το ενα τσιμπαει μονο

----------


## xarhs

βαλε τα σε μεγαλυτερο κουτακι η βαλε κατι ενδιαμεσα να μην ειναι μαζι

----------


## tzeni

μολις τα χωρισα,αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι καλο,οταν δλδ θα μεγαλωσουν τι θα κανω?θα τσιμπουνται συνεχεια και δε θα μπορω να τα εχω μαζι  :sad:  για ενα αυγο τι αναλογιες απο τα υπολοιπα πρεπει να βαλω?λαδι,αλευρι και νιφαδες βρωμης? νιφαδες βρωμης που θα βρω?εκει που θα παρω το αλευρι?και μια πολυ χαζη ερωτηση,σορυ απλα δε γνωριζω!το αυγο ωμο?!

----------


## xarhs

το αυγο θα το βρασεις για 15 λεπτα.... δεν ειναι χαζη η ερωτηση σου.  νιφαδες βρωμης βρισκεις quaker στο σουπερ μαρκετ. 

σαν αυτο θα ειναι............



θα το βαλεις στο μιξερ και θα το κανεις σκονη , ξεχωριστα θα βαλεις και τα αυγα και θα τα αλεσεις.

τωρα σε αναλογιες πρεπει να το κανεις να εχει υφη μαλακη............ περιπου σε 500 γρ αλευρι καλαμποκι βαλε 100 γραμμαρια βρωμη και βαλε 1 αυγο αλεσμενο. και μετα ριξε και δυο κουταλιες τις σουπας λαδι ελαιολαδο.

οι ποσοτητες δεν ειναι μονοδρομος τις αλλαζεις οπως θες εσυ αρκει το μιγμα να εχει καλη υφη

----------


## tzeni

οκ,ευχαριστω,θα το δοκιμασω αυριο  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

οκ τζενη............... εγω απο την παρασκευη που ερχεται θα γεμησω κοτοπουλακια απο τις κοτες μου.

----------


## tzeni

πωπω,τελειοοοο,αντε,με το καλο  :Happy:

----------


## tzeni

βρηκα και αυτο το βιντεακι στο youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiESsd1bc_A πολυ καλο για ποτιστρα και ταιστρα,οποτε το δικο μου κουτακι σε μεγεθος για τα 2 κοτοπουλακια ειναι μια χαρουλα

----------


## tzeni

καλημερα,πηγα σημερα και τους ειχε τελειωσει το αλευρι καλαμποκι και στο super market δεν ειχε νιφαδες βρωμης,ελεοοοοος!!!!!!πηρα φυραμα γιατι δεν ειχα καθολου τροφουλα και περιμενω να μου φερουν αλευρι καλαμποκι,μενω επαρχια δυστυχως εδω και 1.5 χρονο και ειναι πολυ δυσκολα,δε μπορω τιποτα να βρω....τις τροφες για το κουνελακι μου τις αγοραζω απο αθηνα,ειτε μου τις φερνουν γνωστοι μου οταν ερχονται,ειτε με κουριερ,ειναι πολυ δυσκολα,ουτε ποτιστρα,ουτε ταιστρα ειχαν φυσικα σε μικρα μεγεθη,ειχαν τις πολυ μεγαλες!τα τρελουτσικα σκαβουν μεσα στο φαγητο τους, τους εχω βαλει και πριονιδι για να ειναι πιο ζεστα,και το σκαβουν και αυτο! ειναι τρελα αυτα τα κοτοπουλακια,χαχαχαχα

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα.
Και το φύραμα καλό είναι τοσες χιλιάδες κοτοπουλάκια μεγάλωσαν με αυτο, να μήν ανησυχείς, οταν θα μεγαλώσουν όλα θα μπορούν να τα τρώνε αλλά για την ώρα μείνε με αυτο.
Κατ αρχή βγάλε το χώρισμα και δέν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.
Οσο για την λάμπα μπορείς εύκολα με τη χρήση ενός φωτιστικού γραφείου να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.
Το ξέρεις  σε κάποια στιγμή θα πάψουν να είναι μικρές συμπαθητικές μπαλίτσες και θα μεγαλώσουν ε, έχεις σκεφτει τι θα κάνεις ???
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## tzeni

καλησπερα Παναγιωτη, μολις ειδα 2 κυλιδες σαν διαροια και εχω τρομοκρατηθει.....,ειναι που τους αλλαξα την τροφουλα?δε ξερω....μηπως φταιει οτι δε τους εκανα το εμβολιο ακομη?μαζι τα εχω απο χθες βραδυ αλλα το ενα τσιμπαει το αλλο.μολις μεγαλωσουν λιγακι θα τους παρουμε και αλλα 4 παρεουλα και θα πανε στο κοτετσι του πατερα μου,ειχε παλιοτερα κοτες και ειναι μια χαρουλα,θα βαλω και εγω τη δικη μου πινελια, οποτε δε θα εχουμε θεμα,λαμπα τους εχω ηδη,δε ξερω,μπαινω σε σκεψεις με το φυραμα...μηπως δεν ειναι καλο!

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα πουλάκια σκάβουν την τροφή γιατί δεν μπορούν να φάνε όλο το φύραμα. για να μπορέσουν να το καταπιούν σε αυτή την ηλικία το φύραμα πρέπει να είναι σαν το αλεύρι (πούδρα). 

με χλιαρό νερό καθάρισε τον πισινό τους από της κοτσιλιες. πολύ βασικό το νερό και το φαγητό πρέπει να μπουν σε σκεύη και σε ύψος που δεν θα λερώνονται. έτσι θα αποφύγεις την κοκκιδιαση. πάρε baycox και βαλε στο νερό τους. δοσολογία και μέρες θα σου πει και ο κτηνίατρος η ο φαρμακοποιός που θα πάρεις το φάρμακο.

το φύραμα δεν έχει ορμόνες η ψαραλευρα-κρεαταλευρα, αλλά μπορεί να έχει κακής ποιότητας πρώτες ύλες, είτε μουχλιασμένες η ότι άλλο μπορεί να σκεφτεί ένας ''έμπορος του κερατα'', να ρίξει μέσα, όπως χώμα, η απομεινάρια από στοκ που δεν μπορεί να πουλήσει, η σκουπίδια από το σκούπισμα του εργοστάσιου.
Πάρε αλεύρι καλαμποκιού το κίτρινο, ρίξε λίγο αλεύρι από σιτάρι και ελάχιστο σκονογαλο. Μέσα σε αυτό αν θες ρίξε και ρίγανη, βασιλικό, θυμάρι. 
Το βραστό αυγό θα δίνεις τέτοια ποσότητα που τα πουλάκια θα το τρώνε αμέσως.

----------


## tzeni

ευχαριστω πολυ,τι ειναι το baycox?το εμβολιο?γιατι μου ειπαν στα ματακια να το ριξω

----------


## οδυσσέας

το baycox ειναι για τη θεραπεία της κοκκιδίωσης και μπαινει στο νερο. οσο για το εμβολιο αν εχεις την δυνατοτητα παρτο και καντο.

----------


## xarhs

δεν στα παν καλα κωστα......... το φυραμα που ειχα παει σε μαγαζι εχει ζωικης και φυτικης προελευσης.

επισης κυκλοφορει και ενας ''τραχανας'' σα φυραμα που ,απο υπαλληλο σε μεγαλο καταστημα στο αγρινιο εμαθα οτι εχει εντοσθια απο κοτοπουλα σε σκονη

επισης ενας αλλο ανθρωπος προμηθευτηκε φυραμα με ορμονες απο γνωστη εταιρια με κοτοπουλα.

----------


## xarhs

το εμβολιο αυτο τζενη εγω δεν το εκανα ποτε στα δικα μου. αλλα αμα ειναι εμποριου τα κοτοπουλα νομιζω ειναι αναγκαιο

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χαρη δεν μου τα είπαν, τα είδα με τα μάτια μου 6 μήνες που δούλεψα σε τέτοιο εργοστάσιο. ο τραχανάς είναι τα ίδια υλικά με το φύραμα αλλά τα βάζουν στην πρέσα ατμού και ανάλογα την μήτρα βγαίνει τραχανάς η πελετ. 

μπορεί κάποιοι να συνεχίζουν να ρίχνουν ιχθυάλευρα αλλά πιστεύω το κάνουν μόνο σε πελάτες που γνωρίζουν γιατί αλλιώς αν γίνει έλεγχος τους το έκλεισαν το μαγαζί. 
αλλά ποιο επικίνδυνη είναι η μούχλα και τα ποντικοκούραδα παρά τα ζωικά άλευρα. 
άλλο ορμόνες, άλλο βιταμίνες.

οταν τα δεις και εσυ με τα ματια σου και οχι απο αυτα που ακους τοτε μπορει να μου αλαξεις γνωμη. :Tongue0020:

----------


## xarhs

σε μας στο αγρινιο κωστα δεν ειναι ετσι απλα τα πραγματα.............

----------


## οδυσσέας

δηλαδη?

----------


## xarhs

εγω αυτα που μεταδιδω κωστα δεν τα εχω διαβασει.......... μου τα εχουν πει ανθρωποι που δουλευουν μεσα.

αυτα που ειπα πριν αυτα και μεταδιδω. θα σου στειλω και πμ αμα θες να σου πω για τη μεγαλη εταιρια που δεν δινει ενα απλο φυραμα οπως νομιζουν ολοι

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω μιλαω για εταιριες που φτιαχνουν φυραματα και τα πουλανε στον κοσμο. 
αυτοι που εχουν πτηνοτροφικες μοναδες και φτιαχνουν φυραμα για τα δικα τους κοτοπουλα ειναι αλλο πραγμα.

----------


## xarhs

εγω μιλαω για μεμονομενα καταστηματα που εχουν δικη τους παραγωγη και εγκαταστασεις.

θα σου στειλω και πμ να σου πω και για μια γνωστη εταιρια που εμπορευεται κοτοπουλα

----------


## tzeni

καλημερα παιδια, πηγα να παρω το εμβολιο σημερα και ο κτηνιατρος μου ειπε πως αν εχουν διαροια τα μικρα καλυτερα να μη τους το κανω γιατι θα πεθανουν,μου εδωσε μια αντιβιωση erythromycin λεγεται να βαλω στο νερο τους, να πω την αληθεια δεν ειμαι σιγουρη για το αν εχουν διαροια και δεν εχω δωσει τιποτα απο τα 2 ακομα,παντως οι πισινοι τους ειναι οπως στις φωτο,pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaseeeeee δωστε μου μια βοηθεια,το ενα χθες εκανε κατι σαν αφρο,2 φορες, επισης ο κτηνιατρος μο ειπε πως κοκκιδιαση δεν εχουν τοσο μικρα,οποτε ισως τα πειραζει κατι αλλο,εχω ψιλοαπελπιστει...δε θελω να παθουν κατι και απο την αλλη δε γνωριζω τιποτα για κοτοπουλακια

----------


## tzeni

επισης μου ειπε να δωσω καλαμποκι η ρυζι τριμμενο και να αντικαταστησω το φυραμα μηπως φταιει αυτο,εγω σημερα το απογευμα θα παω να δω αν μου εφεραν αλευρι καλαμποκι αλλα εδω σε μπορω να βρω νιφαδες βρωμης,πειραζει?

----------


## xarhs

οχι τζενη δεν πειραζει. καλαμποκι και αυγουλακι εισαι αρκετα πληρης. εγω αυτα τα ταιζω.

----------


## tzeni

πειραζει να ανεβασω μια φωτο να μου πεις αν ειναι οκ η διαροια?

----------


## xarhs

εννοειτε πως δεν πειραζει.............

----------


## tzeni

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## xarhs

εμενα τζενη καλα μου φαινονται............

----------


## tzeni

απλα δε θελω να τα σκοτωσω αν τους δωσω το εμβολιο και δεν ειναι καλα...αυτο φοβαμαι και θελω να εξαντλησω καθε ενδεχομενο,τα εχω λατρεψει τα μικρουλια  :Happy:  ειναι φυσιολογικο να κοιμουνται μεσα στη μερα?

----------


## xarhs

φυσιολογικοτατο ειναι................  οντως το εμβολιο αμα το κανεις και ειναι αρρωστα δεν κανει.

----------


## tzeni

να περιμενω λιγακι δλδ??αφου δεν κανουν διαροια υπαρχει προβλημα?πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου εφεραν αλευρι καλαμποκι,θα παω το απογευμα να το παρω,κανω αυτο που μου ειπες με το αυγο,το αλευρι και το ελαιολαδο?χωρις τις νιφαδες βρωμης?ακριβως τις ιδιες αναλογιες?ποσο κραταει αυτο?λογω του αυγου εννοω, και το διατηρω εκτος ψυγειου? λεω να τους δωσω 2σημερα και αυριο αυτη τη τροφη με το αλευρι και αν ολα ειναι οκ,τοτε μεθαυριο να κανω το εμβολιο. ξερω σας εχω πρηξει με τις ερωτησεις και ζηταω συγνωμα αλλα ειναι που θελω να μαθω και θελω το καλυτερο για τα μικρα μας

----------


## xarhs

Τζενη ειμαι απο κιν θα σ στειλω σ μια ωρα που θα ειμαι σπιτι

----------


## xarhs

> να περιμενω λιγακι δλδ??αφου δεν κανουν διαροια υπαρχει προβλημα?πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου εφεραν αλευρι καλαμποκι,θα παω το απογευμα να το παρω,κανω αυτο που μου ειπες με το αυγο,το αλευρι και το ελαιολαδο?χωρις τις νιφαδες βρωμης?ακριβως τις ιδιες αναλογιες?ποσο κραταει αυτο?λογω του αυγου εννοω, και το διατηρω εκτος ψυγειου? λεω να τους δωσω 2σημερα και αυριο αυτη τη τροφη με το αλευρι και αν ολα ειναι οκ,τοτε μεθαυριο να κανω το εμβολιο. ξερω σας εχω πρηξει με τις ερωτησεις και ζηταω συγνωμα αλλα ειναι που θελω να μαθω και θελω το καλυτερο για τα μικρα μας


το διατηρεις μεσα στο ψηγειο. βαλε αμα δεις οτι γινεται λασπερο παραπανω αλευρι καλαμποκι.  διατηρειτε καποιες μερες στο ψηγειο.

δεν εχεις πρηξει κανεναν με τις ερωτησεις σου.

----------


## tzeni

ευχαριστω πολυ :Happy0159:

----------


## xarhs

τζενη αφου αλεσεις το αυγο....... μαζι με το τσοφλι. θα παρεις ενα κουταλι μεσα στο μπολ που θα εχεις το αλευρι καλαμποκι και θα το ανακατεψεις να ομογενοποιηθει.

λαδι λιγο ετσι για να ''τσουλαε'' στο στομα χχαχαχαχαχαχαχ...... αργοτερα καθως μεγαλωνουν θα προσθετεις και κανα φρουτακι μεσα στο μιγμα αμα θες

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν σου ειπε ο γιατρος να δωσεις αντιβιωση, μην καθυστερεις.

----------


## tzeni

καλησπερα,τα κοτοπουλακια μου μεγαλωσαν,θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες,αλλαξαν και σπιτακι,τα εχουμε σε ενα μεγαλυτερο κουτακι και παλι κανουν τα παντα να βγουν χαχαχαχαχα,μολις με δουν κανουν σαν τρελουτσικα,λογικα χαιρονται η κατι θελουν να μου πουν,μαλλον οτι θελουν να βγουν απο το κουτι χαχαχαχα,εβαλα τη συνταγη σου Χαρη αλλα δε τους αρεσει μαλλον γιατι δε πλησιαζουν καν,μολις πανε να τσιμπησουν πανε τρεχοντας και πινουν νερακι!!!το εμβολιο τους το εχω κανει απο την προηγουμενη Πεμπτη αλλα το ενα απο τα δυο κανει μαλακες κουτσουλιτσες ακομη,τι να κανω?

----------


## xarhs

εμενα τζενη τα μαθαινει η μαμα τους να τρωνε σωστα. βαλε φωτο να τα δουμε

----------


## οδυσσέας

τζενη πες μας λιγο τις αναλογιες που εβαλες για την συνταγη του Χαρη.

----------


## tzeni

1 μικρο αυγο,περιπου 150 γρ αλευρι καλαμποκι και 2 κουταλιες της σουπας περιπου ελαιολαδο

----------


## tzeni

αυτες τις τραβηξα σημεραURL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/199/pict1371.JPG/][/URL]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## tzeni

και αυτες ειναι παλιοτερες
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## xarhs

πολυ ομορφα..!!!!

το ενα μου φαινεται για κοκορακι...........

----------


## tzeni

ευχαριστωωω :: ,και εγω ετσι νομιζω,οτι ειναι κοκορικος αυτος,χαχαχαχαχα,ειναι κουκλια,τα εχω λατρεψει,τα εβγαλα απο το κλουβακι και τα αφησα να ξεμουδιασουν λιγο,ακολουθουσαν το χερι μου και μετα ηρθαν πανω μου εκατσαν και κοιμηθηκαν,αυτο και τις 2 φορες που τα εβγαλα :Love0001:  ποσο ακομη θα πρεπει να τα εχω σπιτι??ο κοκορικος κανει μαλακες κουτσουλιες,τι να κανω?να επιμεινω με τη συνταγη σου?μηπως και τη συνηθισουν και την τρωνε?να βαλω περισσοτερο αλευρι καλαμποκι??

----------


## xarhs

εγω λεω να επιμεινεις.............

αμα δεν τα ταισεις τιποτα αλλο θα δεις πως θα το φανε. δυστυχως για τα εμποριου κοτοπουλακια μονο αυτος ο τροπος υπαρχει για να μαθουν.

ενω της κλωσσας τα πουλακια μαθαινουν απο μικρα να τρωνε σωστα αλλα και να αμυνονται απο εχθρους.

ηρθε ενας σκυλος στο φραχτη μου. μολις η κλωσσα τον βλεπει κανει εναν ηχο και τα κοτοπουλακια αρχησαν να τρεχουν προς ολες τις κατευθυνσεις και κρυφτηκαν. ενα το βρηκα στην αλλη ακρη του κηπου

----------


## tzeni

αχαχαχαχα,τρομερο,και στο βιντεακι σου με τα κοτοπουλακια η κοτα τους μιλαει ρε συ....ξερεις τι εχω διαβασει??πως τα μαθαινει ηχους οσο ακομη ειναι στα αυγα τα κοτοπουλακια,δλδ τους μιλαει και εκεινα μαθαινουν,και αντιθετα με οτι λενε οι πολλοι οι κοτες εχουν καλο δεικτη IQ

----------


## xarhs

τζενη οι κοτες εχουν νοημοσυνη........ αλλες περισσοτερο αλλες λιγοτερο.

σε αυτο που λες εχεις δικιο. η κοτα αισθανετε τα πουλακια της πριν βγουν απο το αυγο. και τους μιλαει.

καλα τζενη ειναι τρελα. η κοτα τα μικρα τα μαθαινει να μην με φοβουνται. το αποτελεσμα αφου μεγαλωσουν ειναι να μην τολμαμε να κατσουμε σε καρεκλα. ανεβαινουν επανω μας.

----------


## tzeni

τι τελειοοοοο,το δικο μας το κοτετσι δυστυχως δεν ειναι στο σπιτι μας,οποτε δε ξερω αν στο μελλον θα ειναι τοσο εξικοιωμενα μαζι μου  :sad:  αλλα σιγουρα θα περναω αρκετη ωρα μαζι τους....εξυπνα ζωακια  :Happy:  θα εχει τρελο γελιο η φαση που λες,η γιαγια μου παλια ειχε ενα κοκορα που τους τσιμπουσε ολους,ολους ομως,εκτος απο εμενα,ημουν ο μοναδικος ανθρωπος που πλησιαζε και δεν εκανε επιθεση...καταλαβαινουν ποιοι τα αγαπουν :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## tzeni

Χαρη τελικα απο το πρωι τους εβαλα τη συνταγη σου και αν και στην αρχη δε την ηθελαν,εβαλα λιγο παραπανω αλευρι καλαμποκι,δλδ περιπου 3 κουταλιες και το ανακατεψα και αρχισαν να τη τρωνε,ολη μερα δεν εχει κανει μαλακες κουτσουλιες,οποτε ισως το φυραμα τον πειραζε  :winky:  βρηκα και αυτο εδω με πληροφοριες και συνταγες http://mikrifarma.webnode.gr/%ce%b1%...5%ce%bb%ce%b1/ υπαρχει λογος να τους την αλλαξω τωρα?στο site αυτο λεει να βαζουμε λιγο ξυδι στο νερο προληπτικα για την κοκκιδιωση!

----------


## tzeni

:sad:  τελικα τα 2 κοτοπουλακια εκαναν περιεργες κουτσουλιες,πρασινες σαν σταφυλι και τους εβαλα παλι φυραμα................παλι κανει το ενα σαν διαροια,σκεφτομαι να τους δωσω την αντιβιωση,δε ξερω τι αλλο να κανω,καποιο λαθος θα εκανα με τη συνταγη ισως.....και εκει που το ενα φαινοταν μεγαλυτερο και ελεγα αυτος ειναι κοκορακος μου φαινεται πως εχει αδυνατισει!!  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## xarhs

τζενη κανε οτι νομιζεις εσυ καλυτερο. εγω στα δικα μου το δινω και εχουν γινει τεραστια......... μη σε παρω και στο λαιμο μου

----------


## tzeni

εγω θελω το καλυτερο και πιστευω πως σε σχεση με το φυραμα η καλυτερη ειναι η δικη σου συνταγη αλλα ισως κατι εγω να εκανα λαθος,νομιζω πως απο τοτε που τους εκανα το εμβολιο το ενα κανει μαλακες κουτσουλιες και εχει αδυνατισει  :sad:  αλλα απο διαθεση μια χαρα ειναι....τι να πω........ δε με παιρνεις στο λαιμο σου φυσικα,εσεις γνωριζετε πιο πολλα πραγματα,εγω τωρα προσπαθω να μαθω!

----------


## tzeni



----------


## οδυσσέας

έπρεπε να δώσεις αντιβίωση όπως σου είχε πει ο γιατρός. 
η πράσινη κοτσιλια προμηνύει άσχημα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτη την συνταγη θα επρεπε να δινεις απο τοτε που τα πηρες. αλλα δεν εβρισκα την συνταγη μου στα αρχεια μου.
το αυγο θελει μεγαλη προσοχη και δεν κανει να το δινουν αρχαριοι, Χαρη. :winky: 
*
ΝΕΟΣΣΩΝ - ΠΟΥΛΑΔΩΝ (ηλικίας 0 - 1 μηνών). * 
1 κιλό καλαμποκάλευρο,
1\2 κιλό γαλαταλευρο για πουλιά,
250 γρ αλευρι (2 κουπες του νερου περίπου )
1 κουταλιά μαρμαρόσκονη,
1 κουταλιά  αλάτι ψιλό

----------


## xarhs

ναι εχεις δικιο..!!!

απλα αυτη τη μεθοδο ακολουθω εγω και θελω να βοηθησω και αλλους. 

εμενα η αποψη μου ειναι να δινω στα πουλια τροφη που να μην εχει οσο το δυνατο σχεση με κακης ποιοτητας προιοντα.(που προοριζονται για ανθρωπους)

το γαλαταλευρο για πουλια ποιος ξερει απο τι ποιοτητας γαλα παρασκευαστηκε.

και μην ξεχναμε οτι το αυγο ειναι απο τις καλυτερα αφομοιωσιμες και το καλυτερο υποκαταστατο των εντομων που τρωνε τα πουλια στην φυση.

ο συνδιασμος και των δυο ειναι το καλυτερο , και αυτο ειναι που κανω εγω.

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω ειπα για αναλογιες υλικων...την ποιοτητα των υλικων την επιλεγει αυτος που θα φτιαξει την συνταγη. 

το αυγο ξερουμε οτι ειναι πολυ καλη τροφη αλλα, θελει καλο βρασιμο και μικρες ποσοτητες για να καταναλωνεται γρηγορα, αλλιως ειναι θανατος.

----------


## xarhs

εγω μερικες φορες αμα θελω να το κρατησω λιγο παραπανω ριχνω και αλατι.

σε αυτα που λες εχεις δικιο. αμα δεν εχεις και πολλα κοτοπουλα η διατηρηση ειναι ενα μικρο προβλημα

----------


## xarhs

> 


τζενη πανεμορφα τα κοτοπουλια σου........... εμενα σημερα γεννηθηκαν καινουργια

----------


## tzeni

ευχαριστω πολυυυ  :Happy:  κουκλακια ειναι  :Happy:  Nα σου ζησουν Χαρη τα δικα σου, πες μου οτι εχεις παλι κοτοπουλακια χωρις πουπουλα στο λαιμο,θα τρελαθωωωω!!!βαλε φωτογραφιες να τα δουμε  :Happy:  Το αυγουλακι το εβρασα 15 λεπτα, ισως να εβαλα μικρη ποσοτητα αλευρι καλαμποκι....τι να πω....ισως αυτο να ηταν το λαθος μου,παντως την τροφη στο ψυγειο την ειχα για 2 μερες,μετα την πεταξα. Επειδη δεν εχω τα υπολοιπα υλικα δλδ μαρμαροσκονη και γαλαταλευρο,σημερα το απογευμα,τους εβαλα μονο αλευρι καλαμποκι (αν ειναι ανοιχτα τριτη το μαγαζι με τις ζωοτροφες εδω θα παω να τα παρω,διαφορετικα τεταρτη) και θα τα αφησω και αυριο με αυτο μονο για να δω αν τελικα φταιει το φυραμα για τις πολυ μαλακες κουτσουλιες, μετα θα τους βαλω στο νερακι αντιβιωση,δε γινεται αλλιως!!δεν ηθελα να τους δωσω φαρμακα μωρε.....και σε 15 μερες θα πρεπει να τους κανω και το επομενο εμβολιο,διαβασα πως πρεπει στη 2η μερα και στην 20η,εγω αργησα να τους το κανω λιγακι το πρωτο.Φοβαμαι μη μου παθουν κατι,ο ενας μου φαινεται πιο αδυνατουλης,ο κοκορακος. Εκτιμω παρα πολυ τη βοηθεια σας παιδια γιατι τωρα μαθαινω απο κοτουλες και πραγματικα θελω να τα βοηθησω να μεγαλωσουν σωστα και να ζησουν

----------


## xarhs

τζενη εσκασαν και τωρα εκκολαπτονται και τα υπολοιπα..........

τα πουλακια που θα βγαζω πλεον ειναι απο τις δικες μου κοτες...!!!!!

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Αντε, καλη συνεχεια και στους 2!!!

----------


## tzeni

τελειαααα,μακαρι και εγω να τα καταφερω και να γεμισω κοτουλες,χαχαχαχα,δλδ πριν επαιρνες αυγα απο αλλες κοτες και τα εβαζες να τα κλωσισουν οι δικες σου?και το εκαναν εκεινες?δλδ καθοντουσαν πανω σε αυγα που δεν ηταν δικα τους?δε τα αναγνωριζαν?ποσες εχεις τωρα??

----------


## xarhs

εγω εχω 7 κοτες. 4 ειναι κλωσσες που γεννανε 10 αυγα και τα κλωσσανε  και μια κοτα γινεται κλωσσα μονο μια φορα το χρονο και ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη σε μεγεθος αλλα και σε ηλικια (5 χρονων).

τις κοτες εγω τους βαζω ετσι και αλλιως παντα ξενα αυγα. δεν τα αναγνωριζουν. μονο τα κοτοπουλακια τους αναγνωριζουν. αλλα και με αυτα καμια φορα μπερδευονται.

τοτε που εβγαλα το κοτοπουλακι με το μαδημενο λαιμο , πηραμε αυγα απο μια γειτονισσα

----------


## tzeni

να σου ζησουν ολα  :Happy: θα ρωτησω κατι χαζο τωρα...οι κλωσσες ειναι συγκεκριμενες κοτες?ολες οι κοτες μπορουν να κλωσσανε?δλδ και η δικη μου αν τελικα ειναι κοτουλα οταν κανει αυγα θα τα κλωσσησει?ο πατερας μου ειχε κοτες,αλλα ποτε τοσο μικρα κοτοπουλακια,και ποτε εκεινες δε καθονταν να κλωσησουν,βεβαια ο πατερας μου δεν ενδιαφεροταν για αναπαραγωγη,απλα θυμαμαι οτι καποιες φορες ελεγε πως τρωνε τα αυγα τους οι κοτες...δε γνωριζει τιποτα για τα μικρα κοτοπουλακια μου γιατι ποτε δε τις επαιρνε τοσο μικρες,επαιρνε πιο μεγαλες κοτες....σκεψου οτι οταν εγω πηρα τα κοτοπουλακια ηθελα να ειναι θηλυκα ετσι ωστε να κανουν αυγα αλλα κανενα απο αυτα να μην ειναι κοτοπουλακι,τωρα που μου βγηκε μαλλον ο ενας κοκορικος εχουμε μπει σε αλλο τροπο σκεψης,δε θελω να φαμε αυγα που μπορει αν τα αφηναμε να γινονταν κοτοπουλακια!!αυτα τα αναγνωριζεις καπως?πωπω...εχω τοσες αποριες και σας εχω πρηξει! :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## xarhs

οι κοτες του εμποριου κλωσσανε πολυ σπανια εως καθολου. εμενα οι δικες μου κλωσσανε ολες  εκτος απο μερικες που ειναι αλλη ρατσα.

η δικη σου κοτουλα λυπαμαι αλλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο.

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Μην το λες, και οι κατες του εμποριου κλωσσανε. Εχω πολλα παραδειγματα.

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Και οχι σπανια που λες περισσοτερο.

----------


## tzeni

καλησπερα,ποσο καιρο ακομη θα πρεπει να κραταω τα κοτοπουλακια σπιτι??εχουν κλεισει ενα μηνα ηδη

----------


## xarhs

εγω τζενη θα τα εβγαζα για μια βολτιτσα...... αλλα για μονιμα εξω θελουν λιγακι ακομα. βαλε φωτο κιολας βοηθαει

----------


## tzeni

ναι,τα εχω σε ενα κλουβακι αλλα μεγαλωσαν πια και για αυτο και νομιζω θελουν μεγαλυτερο,τα βγαζω εξω με το κλουβακι το μεσημερακι που εχει ζεστη,μεσα στη μερα θα τα βγαλω απο το κλουβακι για αρκετη ωρα στο σπιτι μεσα,περιορισμενα βεβαια γιατι εχουμε και κουνελακι  :Happy:  το μονο που θελουν τα τρελουτσικα ειναι να ειμαι μαζι τους και ανεβαινουν πανω μου να κοιμηθουν,αν φυγω φωναζουν δυνατα μεχρι να παω,χαχαχαχαχαχαχα,απλα πρεπει να φτιαξουμε μεγαλυτερο κλουβακι

----------


## tzeni

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
 οι 2 πρωτες ειναι πιο προσφατες,χθεσινες!

----------


## xarhs

πωω ομορφιες..!!!!!!!

ρε το κοκορακι εκανε μεγαλο λυρακι απο πολυ νωρις

----------


## tzeni

χαχαχαχα,ναιιιιιιιιι  :Happy:  ειναι αντρας πια,και ειναι πολυ γλυκας,αυτος ειναι πιο εξοικιωμενος μαζι μου και πηδαει πολυ ψηλα  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

τα κοκορια τζενη μολις μεγαλωσουν , και αρχησουν να ζευγαρωνουν με τις κοτες ουτε που να σε πλησιασουν. ενω οι κοτες οταν μεγαλωσουν ειναι πολυ πιο φιλικες.

εγω εχω εκπαιδευσει τα κοτοπουλακια μου να σφυραω και να ερχονται.

----------


## tzeni

σοβαρα??τωρα μου κανει τα γλυκα ματια δλδ?μετα στο φτυσιμο??χαχα, οκ μωρε,δε πειραζει,οπως νιωθουν,αρκει να ειναι καλα!!ανυπομονω,κοιταω στο νετ ιδεες για το κοτετσι,γιατι αυτο που εχουμε εχει απλα ενα χωρο να μπαινουν και να κοιμουνται,και ενα χωρο με πλεγμα να βγαινουν εξω,δεν εχει τιποτα αλλο,νομιζω θελει λιγη δουλεια...

----------


## tzeni

εμενα οταν τα βγαζω μου ερχονται,δε με φοβουνται, αλλα εσενα ειναι σε αλλο επιπεδο,πολυ εξοικιωμενα, φοβερο!!!!  :Happy:  το κοτακι με το μαδημενο λαιμο ειναι θηλυκο?

----------


## xarhs

δεν σε φοβαμαι εσενα... κατι θα σκευτεις

----------


## tzeni

καλησπερα,σημερα πηρα και το δευτερο εμβολιο και θα τους το κανω αυριο,μιλησα με μια κτηνιατρο και μου ειπε να τους βαλω αντιβιωση στο νερακι για τις μαλακες κουτσουλιες,αν δωσω αυριο το εμβολιο και μεθαυριο ξεκινησω αντιβιωση πειραζει? επισης χθες ο κοκορακος τσιμπησε τη κοτουλα στο λαιμο και τη ματωσε,οποτε τα χωρισα και μεχρι να κλεισει η πληγουλα (δεν ειναι μεγαλη ευτυχως!) θα τα κρατησω χωρισμενα, αυτο μου ειπε η γιατρος πως μπορει να οφειλεται σε αποβιταμινωση,ισχυει?γιατι τσιμπιουνται οι κοτες?ξερει κανεις?τι κανουμε σε αυτη τη περιπτωση? το καινουριο σπιτακι τους...προχειρα..
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## xarhs

τα κοτοπουλα τζενη αμα ειναια αδερφια και μεγαλωσαν μαζι δεν τσιμπιουνται. τα δικα σου λογω κλεισμενου και περιορισμενου χωρου το κανουν αυτο. τι νομιζεις οτι αυτα αμα μενουν κλεισμενα δεν τρελαινονται?

εμενα τα δικα μου κοτοπουλακια ετσι και δεν τα ανοιξω νωρις το πρωι γινετε χαμος απο τα κλαματα...........

ειναι πιστεω ωρα να τα αμολας και σε μεγαλυτερο χωρο

----------


## tzeni

που να τα βαλω?ειναι και οι γατες στην αυλη και φοβαμαι....μετα μονο στο κοτετσι αν θα τα παω και νομιζω δε πρεπει ακομη  :sad:

----------


## xarhs

οι γατες δεν πειραζουν τοσο μεγαλα κοτοπουλα................

νομιζω πως πρεπει να τα βγαζεις στην αυλη σιγα σιγα.

----------


## tzeni

αυριο θα δοκιμασω να τα βγαλω πρωι και απογευμα  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

βγαλε τα τζενη εξω , παρε μια καρεκλα και κατσε και χαζεψε τα. 

αμα εχει τυχον κενα ο φραχτης σου μπορει να βγουν και να τα χασεις οποτε προσοχη.

να ξερεις οτι αμα εχει αδεσποτα σκυλια ειναι πολυ επικυνδινο

----------


## tzeni

οχι,θα φραξω ενα σημειο αρκετα μεγαλο και θα ειναι μια χαρουλα...γελιο θα εχουν! οι μαλακες κουτσουλιες με ανυσηχουν..... :sad:  δεν κανουν συνεχεια αλλα μεσα στη μερα θα κανουν και κανονικες αλλα και καποιες μαλακες,αρρωστα δεν ειναι,δε φαινεται κατι ειναι μια χαρα,ορεξη εχουν,τρωνε συνεχεια.....εχω διαβασει εδω πως μονο για πολυ σοβαρο λογο δινουμε αντιβιωση και ειμαι πολυ προβληματισμενη ακομη,απο την  αλλη η γιατρος μου ειπε να δωσω εστω και προληπτικα!αν κανω το εμβολιο και δωσω και αντιβιωση θα παθουν τιποτα?,ηπως δε κανει μαζι αυτα τα 2?

----------


## xarhs

καλα οι κτηνιατροι σε φορτωνουν φαρμακα , εχουν δεν εχουν κατι τα πουλια. 

αμολα τα να ζησουν πιο ανετα και θα ληθουν ολα

----------


## tzeni

θελουν φυση τα καημενουλια μαλλον....και εγω τα εχω κλεισμενα μεσα! :: επισης ξεχασα να πω πως η γιατρος μου εδωσε το ιδιο εμβολιο με εκεινο της 2ης μερας και μου ειπε να κανω αυτο ξανα γιατι εχω μονο 2 κοτοπουλακια! ::

----------


## xarhs

τζενη εγω ξερεις ποσα κοτοπουλακια εβγαλα??????? πανω απο 40 φετος και εχω να βγαλω και αλλα ακομα.

δεν τους εκανα κανενα εμβολιο........ εχω ακουσει κιολας οτι απο τα εμβολια εχουμε και απωλειες.

----------


## tzeni

εσενα ομως τα κοτοπουλακια μεγαλωνουν διπλα στη μαμα τους,σωστα?μηπως παιζει ρολο αυτο?κοιτα,εγω εκανα εμβολιο πριν απο 22 μερες περιπου οταν τα κοτοπουλακια ηταν μεγαλυτερα απο 2 μερες...και κανονικα το 2ο εμβολιο επρεπε να το κανω στην 20η μερα,οχι τωρα....δε ξερω......  :sad:

----------


## tzeni

καλησπερα,εκτος απο τη τροφη που δινω στα κοτοπουλακια μπορω να τους δωσω λαχανικα και φρουτακια?και αν ναι τι απο αυτα επιτρεπεται?

----------


## xarhs

χορταρακια μπορεις να του δινεις. τα φρουτακια δεν τα πολυπροτιμανε να ξερεις.

να ξερεις το καλυτερο ειναι να τα αφηνεις στον κηπο να μαθουν να τρωνε μονα τους , να συνηθιζουν

----------


## tzeni

οταν λες χορταρακια?δεν εχουμε κηπο,η αυλη μας εχει πλακακια....δοκιμασα φραουλιτσα και επεσαν με τα μουτρα,αλλα δε τους εδωσα πολλη,απο 2 μπουκιτσες το καθενα  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

σοβαρα την εφαγαν????????? γιατι τα δικα μου δεν ετρωγαν ποτε ευκολα φρουτα

----------


## tzeni

με τα μουτρα επεσαν αλλα φοβηθηκα μηπως δε κανει και τους εδωσα πολλη λιγη,μπορω να τους δινω?απο λαχανικα τι επιτρεπεται?και σε τι ποσοτητες για αρχη?

----------


## tzeni

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.usχαρουμενα στο κοτετσακι  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία τα έχεις!!!
Μπράβο !!!  :Happy: 

Αρσενικά είναι και τα δύο;;; Αν ναι, πάρε τους και μερικές κοπελίτσες να τρως αυγουλάκια φρέσκα φρέσκα!!!  ::

----------


## xarhs

πωωωω πωωωω πως μεγαλωσαν....!!!!!!!!!!

αν μπορουσα θα θελα να σου δωσω εγω καμια κοπελιτσα....!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tzeni

σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ  :Happy:  την πρωτη μερα που τα πηγα πεταριζαν,δε μου εδιναν καμια σημασια,τσιμπουσαν κατω,ηταν παρα πολυ χαρουμενα,σημερα ανεβηκαν και πανω μου,ειναι πολυ εξοικιωμενα μαζι μου  :Happy: το ενα πρεπει να ειναι αρσενικο,εχουν μεγαλωσει κι αλλο παιδια μεσα σε 3 μερες,ειναι φοβερο,θα ανεβασω και αλλες φωτο, Χαρη σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ,σκεφτομαι να τους παρω και παρεουλα εννοειται,αλλες 4  :Happy:  εισαι μακρυα δυστυχως,αλλα πολυ θα το ηθελα,εχεις καμια χωρις πουπουλα στο λαιμο?χαχαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

χωρις πουπουλα στο λαιμο ενα εχω εκεινο που σου εδειξα κανενα αλλο. οντως εισαι αρκετα μακρια.

τζενη τα χεις σε πολυ ανετο χωρο.

----------


## tzeni

ναι,και δεν ειναι μονο αυτο που βλεπεις,υπαρχει διπλα και ενας κλειστος χωρος που μπορουν να περασουν και να πανε να κοιμηθουν αν κρυωσουν,ειναι φτιαγμενο για περισσοτερες κοτουλες  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

> εισαι μακρυα δυστυχως,αλλα πολυ θα το ηθελα,εχεις καμια χωρις πουπουλα στο λαιμο?χαχαχαχα


Σου αρέσουν αυτές που δεν έχουν φτερά στο λαιμό;;;;  :: 
Μπλιαχχχχ....  :Happy:

----------


## tzeni

παρα πολυ μου αρεσουν,γιατι μπλιαχ?χαχαχα ειναι πολυ ιδιαιτερες  :Happy:  παιδια ο κοκορικος εκανε κικιρικου,χαχαχαχαχαχα,εχο  υμε λιωσει στο γελιο γιατι δε το κανει καθαρα αλλα προσπαθει,χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

αληθεια τζενηηηη??????? πωωω αντε με το καλο και αρχηγος στο κοτετσι χαχαχαχ

----------


## tzeni

χαχαχαχα,ναιιιι,και νομιζω πως το κανει για να μας μιλησει,δλδ οταν φτανω και οταν φευγω απο εκει χαχαχαχα

----------


## tzeni

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us δεν ειναι σημερινες,αυριο θα βγαλω καινουριες  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

εμενα τα δικα μου κοκορακια ψιλοτσακωνονται και ας ειναι μικρα........... και οι κλωσσες ξανα κλωσσανε παλι τωρα αφου μεγαλωσαν τα μικρα τους


πανεμορφα ρε τζενη , και μεγαλωσαν παρα πολυ

----------


## tzeni

ειναι ομορφουλια ναι,ευχαριστω πολυ Χαρη  :Happy:  παλι κοτοπουλακια δλδ θα βγαλεις?το ενα φαινεται θηλυκο,σωστα??παντως μεχρι στιγμης καλα τα πανε,αν εξαιρεσεις οτι στο παρελθον την ειχε τσιμπησει αλλα προλαβα και τα χωρισα,πανε παντου μαζι,ειναι αυτοκολητα χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## tzeni

τα αστερακια μου  :Happy:  
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## xarhs

ειναι πανεμορφα.... μεγαλωνουν μερα με τη μερα..!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μεγάλωσαν ε;;;
Πολύ όμορφα λευκά λευκά!!!! Ειδικά ο κοκορίκος!  :winky:

----------


## tzeni

ευχαριστω πολυ,ναι ειναι πολυ ομορφα.....σε λιγο καιρο θα τους παρω και παρεουλα,ο κοκορικος ειναι κατασπρος,σαν να βγηκε απο το πλυντηριο,χεχε  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

οντως τζενη ειναι κατασπρος........ και εγω πιστευω πως πρεπει να παρεις και αλλες για παρεουλα γιατι μολις ο κοκορικος αρχησει να ψαχνεται , να μην την ξεφτουριασει αμα ειναι μια

----------


## tzeni

πωπω,σωστο και αυτο.....ποτε πρεπει να παρω?ζεσταινονται πολυ τα καημενουλια γαμωτο,αν και εχουν δροσουλα εκει αλλα οσο να πεις.......βλεπω στο κοτετσι πολλα πουπουλα,γιατι?μηπως χρειαζονται βιταμινες?ενωμεταξυ η κοτουλα εχει γινει πιο μεγαλη απο τον κοκορικο μου :Love0001:

----------


## xarhs

κανονικα επρεπε να εχει περισσοτερα θυληκα και εναν κοκορικο. εμενα οι δικες μου οταν ζεσταινονται πηγαινουν κατω απο το μπαλκονι στο σπιτι μου.

----------


## tzeni

το κοτετσακι ειναι κλειστο απο πανω και γυρω γυρω με συρμα,οποτε παιρνουν αερα και εχουν σκια,επισης υπαρχει διπλα ενα δωματιακι που μπορουν να πέρνουν και να μπαινουν εκει,απλα εχει ζεστη ουτως η αλλως τωρα....σημερα ειχαν ανοιχτο το ραμφος τους μαλλον γιατι ζεσταινονται,αλλαζουν φτερωμα οι κοτες?γιατι τους πεφτουν πουπουλα. Πρεπει δλδ να παρω κοτουλες αμεσα?

----------


## xarhs

κανονικα πρεπει να παρει μεγαλες σαν αυτες για να μην τσακωνονται... πως δεν αλλαζουν φτερα οι κοτες. εσενα μαλλον τωρα αλλαζουν τα φτερα τους

----------


## tzeni

ευχαριστω πολυ Χαρη,δλδ δε χρειαζεται να παρω βιταμινες?ειναι φυσιολογικο?μια χαρα τις βλεπω,καπου καπου κανουν μαλακες κουτσουλιες αλλα οκ,μια χαρουλα ειναι

----------


## xarhs

να τρωνε καλα προσεχε και να τους δινεις χορταρακια..........

----------


## tzeni

πως αναγνωριζεις αν ενα κοτοπουλακι ειναι νανακι?ο κοκορικος δε μεγαλωνει ενω η κοτουλα εχει γινει πιο μεγαλη απο εκεινον!ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο?

----------


## xarhs

μην ανυσηχεις , μπορει απλα να ειναι ετσι ο σωματοτυπος του. το οτι ειναι μικροτερος απο το θυληκο δεν παει να πει οτι ειναι νανος.

----------


## tzeni

αρα μαλλον θα χρειαστει να περιμενω λιγο ακομη πριν παρω αλλες κοτουλες να δω το μεγεθος του,αν παρω νανακια κοτες πειραζει?εννοω αν μπορουν να ζευγαρωνουν

----------


## xarhs

o κοκορας τζενη ειναι μεγαλος για να ζευγαρωνει με νανακια..........

εγω για να μην  μου τις ματωνει τις κοτες ο κοκορας , κρατησα εναν πολυ μικροσωμο , και ζευγαρωνε ολες τις τερατιες κοτες

----------


## tzeni

μεχρι ποιο μηνα αναπτυσεται το σωμα της κοτας η του κοκορα?

----------


## xarhs

εεε περιπου στους 6 μηνες εχουν παρει σχεδον το μεγεθος τους.

εξαρταται βεβαια και απο τη ρατσα......

----------


## tzeni

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us στην τελευταια φαινεται καπως η διαφορα στο μεγεθος,και ο κοκορας ειναι λιγο πιο κοντος

----------


## tzeni

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us στην τελευταια φαινεται καπως η διαφορα στο μεγεθος,και ο κοκορας ειναι λιγο πιο κοντος

----------


## xarhs

πανεμορφα τζενη,,,!!!

κοιτα και τη δικια μου που μεγαλωσε......

----------


## tzeni

τελεια κοτα Χαρη,πολυ ιδιαιτερη........ :Love0001:

----------


## Efthimis98

> τελεια κοτα Χαρη,πολυ ιδιαιτερη........


Εμ μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες, για άλλη μιλάμε ... !!!
Χάρη είπαμε ... κακάσχημη!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## xarhs

καλα αμα την δεις απο κοντα θα καταλαβεις τι λεω....

μονο ο λαιμος την χαλαει

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι δεν λέω ... 
Γι' αυτό βγήκε το σοφό ρητό , " ΠΟΤΕ μην κρίνεις ΜΟΝΟ από την εμφάνιση " !!!! Πρέπει να βλέπεις και τα εσωτερικά χαρακτηριστικά του άλλου καθώς και να ανακαλύψεις την προσωπικότητά του!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

δεν ξερω αλλα αυτη η κοτα κατι εχει που την κανει ξεχωριστη...... 

ρε ευθυμη την γκαντεμια στα δικα μου κοτοπουλα να βγαινουν τα περισσοτερα κοκορια πως την εξηγεις????

----------


## Efthimis98

Τύχη ( ή μάλλον γρουσουζιά ) θα το έλεγα , παρά κάποιο φαινόμενο .... ποιος ξέρει!!!

----------


## xarhs

εχω γεμησει κοκορια στην κυριολεξια.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Κοινά ή είναι κάποιο είδος συγκεκριμένο;;; 
Και είναι κρίμα γιατί τα κοκόρια έχουν την ομορφιά ... οι κότες δεν είναι και τόσο εντυπωσιακές!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

ειναι κοινα........ απλα εχουν ολα ιδιαιτερα χρωματα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχουν όντως τα άτιμα ... αλλά τι να κάνουμε!!!! Δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται να τα κρατάμε όλα .... δεν είναι μόνο θέμα ηχορύπανσης, αλλά και θέμα κυριαρχίας. Φαντάσου πως για 1 κόκορα αντιστοιχούν 10 κότες .... για να κρατήσεις 5 κόκορες ( μακάρι να ήταν τόσοι ) χρειάζεσαι αμέσως 40 - 50 κότες και πάλι δεν σου επιβεβαιώνει κανείς ότι δεν θα μαλώνουν αν έρθουν face to face ! Άλλο θέμα που θα βρεις χώρο για να τα έχεις-φιλοξενήσεις !  :Happy:

----------


## tzeni

καλησπερα παιδιαααα, καλα η κοτα Χαρη ειναι θεα,δε το συζητω, ειναι ολα τα λεφτα, μορφη ανεπαναληπτη, μακαρι να αποκτησω και εγω τετοια καποια στιγμη....γιατι προς το παρον μααααλλον μπλεξαμε.....τα κοτοπουλακια ειναι και τα 2 κοκορακια αχααχαχα και εχουμε και 2ο θεμα πιο σοβαρο,πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να μεταφερθουν.....και σπαω το κεφαλι μου τι μπορω να φτιαξω για κοτετσι, για να αντεχουν και τον χειμωνα και το καλοκαιρι....Χαρη εμπλεξες και εσυ???εχεις καινουρια κοτοπουλακια?πολλα κοκορακια?

----------


## tzeni

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us ειναι κοκορακια και τα 2??

----------


## xarhs

πλακα κανεις...........

ειναι κοκορια και τα δυο , και δεν τους φαινοταν

----------


## tzeni

την πατησααααααααα..........ειναι πολυ αγαπημενα παντως,παντου μαζι πανε και ευτυχως που δε πηρα αλλες κοτες,τωρα πρεπει να μεταφερθουμε σε αλλο κοτετσι και δε ξερω τι να κανω.........

----------


## Efthimis98

Και τα δύο κοκόρια;;;
Πωπω... ευτυχώς δεν μαλώνουν αλλιώς, θα είχες πρόβλημα!  :: 

Από 7-8 κότες ο καθένας και θα είστε μία χαρά... χεχε!!!  :Happy: 

Υ.Γ : Ο λευκός είναι πολύ όμορφος, αλλά και ο ξανθοάσπρος μία χαρά είναι!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

εμενα τζενη το κοτοπουλακι με το γυμνο λαιμο ξεκινησε να γενναει

----------


## tzeni

ο ασπεος ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφος, δε φαινεται στη φωτο ποσο ομορφος ειναι, παντως παραπονο δεν εχω.....και τα 2 με κυνηγουν αχαχαχχα, ειναι επιθετικα! 7 με 8 κοτεςειναι παρα πολλες....δε ξερω αν θα τα καταφερω,πρεπει να παρω 15 κοτες....ασε που θα πρεπει να τους χωρισω,σωστα??ο ασπρος ειναι πιο μικροσωμος και αν παρω κοτες φοβαμαι πως θα αρχισουν να μαλωνουν....και το θεμα ειναι πως απο κοτετσι εχουμε θεμα,δλδ αν επαιρνα 3 κοτες για τον καθε κοκορα?πρεπει αναγκαστικα να τους χωρισω?κικιρικου κανει μονο ο ασπρος παντως...μηπως υπαρχει μια ςλπιδα να ειναι κοτουλα το αλλο?! :sad:

----------


## tzeni

Χαρη εβγαλες κοτοπουλακια απο την κοτουλα αυτη? ειναι και αυτα με γυμνο λαιμο???!!!

----------


## xarhs

τωρα κανει ζεστες και δεν τις βαζω να κλωσσανε...... μονο δυο εκατσαν τωρα με τη ζεστη.... και τις εβγαλα

----------


## tzeni

καλησπερα, τα κοκορακια μου μεταφερθηκαν στο νεο τους κοτετσακι,συντομα θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες,αν και δε το εχουμε τελειωσει ακομη,δλδ θελει καποιες διορθωσουλες ακομη....το προβλημα μου ειναι πως την κυριακη που πηγα να τα δω ο μεγαλος ειχε τσιμπησει τον μικρο,οχι τραγικα,απλα το προλαβα γιατι ο μικρος ειχε λιγες πιτσιλιες αιμα πανω του φρεσκες,οποτε τους χωρισα,οταν τα βγαζω να βοσκησουν τα αφηνω να ειναι μαζι αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα πρεπει να τα εχω μονιμα χωρισμενα οποτε να φτιαξω ακομη ενα κοτετσακι......θελω να αγορασω κοτουλες,και θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια για το τι πρεπει να προσεξω,πως ξεχωριζουμε τις υγιεις κοτουλες?σκεφτομαι να παρω για αρχη 2 κοτουλες στον καθε κοκορα και τον επομενο μηνα αλλες 2
υπαρχει περιπτωση να μη ξανατσιμπηθουν οι κοκορες αν τους βαλω μαζι οταν παρω και τις κοτες?

----------


## xarhs

ενα κοτετσι ειδικα αμα ειναι σε σχετικα μικρο χωρο δεν αντεχει πανω απο ενα κοκορα.........

----------


## tzeni

θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες,ειναι σιγουρα μικροτερο απο το προηγουμενο...... :sad:

----------


## xarhs

τζενη δωσε τον κοκορα σε καποιο γειτονα και παρε κοτουλες να εχει παρεουλα ο ενας απο τους δυο....

----------


## tzeni

οχι,θα τον σφαξουν,δε μπορω να το κανω αυτο.......... ::  ::

----------


## xarhs

βρες καποιον που εχει αναγκη απο καποιο κοκορα και ξεκαθαρησε του το αυτο

----------


## tzeni

δεν υπαρχει κανεις που να ενδιαφερεται...ασε που δεν εμπιστευομαι και κανεναν.... :Confused0013:  :sad:

----------


## tzeni

πριν λιγες μερες ενας φιλος μου εδωσε 3 πολυ πολυ ιδιαιτερες κοτουλες, ειναι λιγακι αγριες,φοβαμαι να τις αφησω εξω να βοσκησουν γιατι προχθες δοκιμασα,βεβαια ακομη δεν εχω κανει τη περιφραξη για να βγαινουν εξω αλλα τα κοκορακια μπορω να τα ελεγχω,οποτε πιστεψα πως οι κοτουλες θα ειναι ακομη πιο ημερες και τις αφησα και αυτες με την ελπιδα οτι μπορω να τα ελεγξω ολα, αλλα οι κοτες το σκασαν...στην κυριολεξια,πετανε ψηλα οι τρελουτσικες και πηγαν σε διπλανα οικοπεδα,ημουν πολυ τυχερη που καταφερα να τις πιασω,τις εχω μαζι με τον μικρο κοκορακο,και το σαββατο θα ερθουν και αλλες 4 κοτουλες για τον μεγαλο κοκορα...σιγα σιγα μεγαλωενι η φαμιλια αχαχα χθες πηραμε και το πρωτο μας αυγουλακι  :Jumping0045:

----------


## stephan

Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα τους και εύχομαι να γίνουν μια μεγάααααλη οικογένεια!  :Happy:

----------


## tzeni

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ,θα ανεβασω συντομα φωτογραφιες  ::  πρεπει να βρω ενα τροπο να φτιαξω το φραχτη για να μη φευγουν οι κοτουλες χιχιχιχι

----------


## tzeni

οι καινουριες ομορφιες μου μαζι με τα κοκορακια  :Happy0187:  βαλαμε κοτετσοσυρμα και τα βγαζω καποιες ωρες τη μερα να βοσκησουν,θελω να το κλεισω και απο πανω γιατι τα κοκορακια τις κυνηγουν μαλλον για να ζευγαρωσουν και φοβαμαι μη βγουν απεξω και αντε να τις μαζεψω μετα χαχαχα.....
περιμενα να μου ερθουν και 4 καινουριες κοτουλες αλλα τελικα δε θα ερθουν,μονο καποιοι κυκλοφορουν εδω απο τα μεγαρα και πουλανε τις κοτες 10 ευρω,τοσο εχουν?πηραμε και 2 αυγουλακια,δε κανουν μερα παρα μερα...δε ξερω γιατι....

----------


## Efthimis98

[QUOTEtzeni]μονο καποιοι κυκλοφορουν εδω απο τα μεγαρα[/QUOTE]

Πολύ όμορφα!!! Ειδικά η μία με το μαύρο λαιμό είναι Η κότα!!!  :Happy: 
Μην αγοράσεις από τους περιπλανώμενους, συνήθως είναι άρρωστα ή ταλαιπωρημένα. Σχεδόν πάντα έχουν την τάση να τα στριμώχουν σε μικρά κλουβιά που δεν μπορούν να κουνηθούν, δεν έχουν τροφή ή νερό με αποτέλεσμα να εξασθενούν και να είναι ευάλωτα σε ασθένειες. Επίσης, φαντάσου όλη την μέρα στην ζέστη να τα πηγαίνουν πέρα δώθε...

----------


## tzeni

καλησπερα,πηρα 3 κοτουλες εδω και μια εβδομαδα,αυτος που μου τις πουλησε μου ειπε πως ειναι 5 μηνων αλλα δεν ειμαι πολυ σιγουρη αν ειναι οντως τοσο.τις εχω μονες τους,φοβαμαι να τις βαλω με τις υπολοιπες κοτες γιατι ο κοκορας ο ασπρος κανει σαν υστερικος,τις κυνηγαει για να τις ζευαρωσει και εκεινες φοβουνται παρα πολυ....εντωμεταξυ Η κοτα παει να τις τσιμπησε οταν τις εβαλα ολες μαζι να βοσκησουν,αν ειναι μικροτερες απο 5 μηνων πρεπει να τις βαλω με τους κοκορες?σε τι ηλικια βαζουμε τα κοτοπουλακια με το υπολοιπο κοτετσι?μια βοηθεια παιδια γιατι δε ξερω αν κανω καλα που ακομη δε τις εχω βαλει ολες μαζι
οι κοτες κανουν εμετο?επιασα τη μια απο τις κανουριες και μου φανηκε σαν να εβαλε αρκετο νερακι απο το στομα της,τι μπορει να ειναι αυτο?

----------


## tzeni

μηπως η  κοτουλα ειναι αρρωστη?πως θα το καταλαβω?πρεπει να της δωσω καποιο φαρμακο?

----------


## vasilis.a

το σιγουρο ειναι πως αν βαλεις τις νεες κοτες μαζι με τις παλιες και κυριως σε μικρο χωρο..μπορει ακομη και να τις σκοτωσουν.αν ειναι σε μεγαλο χωρο δεν θα υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα αλλα οι παλιες δεν θα τις αφηνουν να φανε(θα τρωνε οτι περισσευει απο τις παλιες)αν μπορεις βαλε τις νεες ξεχωριστα,να βλεπονται με τις παλιες για αρκετο καιρο ισως και ενα μηνα.κατα διαστηματα να βαζεις τους κοκκορες στις νεες κοτες ετσι ωστε να οικειοποιηθει το νεο κοπαδι και μετα να μην αφηνει ο κοκκορας τις παλιες κοτες να τσιμπανε τις νεες,ετσι καναμε στο χωριο μου αλλα και παλι ειχαμε προβληματακια.με τον καιρο οταν ξεψαρωσουν οι νεες θα αμυνονται και θα βρουν τις ισορροπιες

----------


## tzeni

ευχαριστω πολυ,θα τις αφησω ενα μηνα ακομη μονες τους,πρεπει να μεγαλωσω και το κοτετσι μαλλον.... ::

----------


## vasilis.a

αρκει να τις εχεις διπλα διπλα να βλεπονται. σε λιγες μερες αφου εχεις ταισει τις παλιες βαλτες και μαζι να δεις την συμπεριφορα τους για λιγη ωρα

----------


## tzeni

καλησπερα παιδια η μια απο τις 3 κοτουλες εχει προβλημα,δε τρωει,δε πινει νερακι και δε κουνιεται,το στομαχακι της ειναι γεματο νερο,τι να κανω?πρεπει να της δωσω καποιο φαρμακο?μια βοηθεια σας παρακαλωωωωωω,εχω σοβαρο προβλημα και φοβαμαι μη πεθανει,ειναι αγαλματακι ακουνητο!!!! :Scared0012:

----------


## xarhs

οταν λες ακουνητη , ειναι σε μια μερια με φουσκωμενο το φτερωμα???

----------


## tzeni

εννοω οτι αν την παρω απο καπου και τη βαλω σε καποιο αλλο σημειο δε θα κουνηθει....κλεινει συνεχεια τα ματια της φαινεται οτι κατι δε παει καλα.....αλλα δε παει ο κοσμος καλα εδω......εχουμε ενα κτηνιατρο(ο θεος να τον κανει δλδ) τον πηρα τηλ και μου ελεγε οτι οκ για μια κοτα δε χαλασε και ο κοσμος και δεν υπαρχει φαρμακο για μια κοτα μονο,ο πανεξυπνος που δε σκεφτηκε τις υπολοιπες μπως κολησουν...και μου πεταει το θεικο οτι αν δε την ανοιξει δε ξερει τι εχει και οταν ρωτησα τι εννοει μου λεει οτι  πρεπει να της κανει νεκροψια,λες και ειναι πεθαμενη,του εκλεισα το τηλεφωνο με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες....τι να πω....δεν υπαρχουν λογια...για να μη τα πολυλογω πηρα εναν αλλο κτνιατρο,απο αλλη πολη που ψωνιζω για το κουνελακι μου τροφες και οταν του ειπα τα συμπτωματα μου ειπε να δωσω cosumix, θα δω αυριο ομως αν θα το βρω εδω για να το παρω διαφορετικα θα πρεπει να παω σε αυτον και δε ξερω και αν θα το εχει κιολας,το θεμα ειναι να ζει και η κοτουλα αυριο γιατι δεν ετρωγε σημερα.........

----------


## tzeni

η κοτουλα δυστυχως πεθανε,δεν αντεξε.....τη φροντισα,της πηραμε φαρμακα,αλλα και παλι δε τα καταφερε..... ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Τζενη.

----------


## xarhs

τζενη να ξερεις , οτι οταν μια κοτα αρρωστησει , την απομακρυνουμε γρηγορα.... ειναι δυσκολο να επανελθει μια κοτα που αρρωστησε , και το κυριοτερο ειναι οτι οι περισσοτεροι κτηνιατροι ειναι ασχετοι...

λυπαμαι για την κοτουλα αλλα να ξερεις οτι βοηθεια δυσκολα θα βρεις απο κτηνιατρο..

εγω λογω απωλειων που ειχε στις κοτες μου , αλλαξα ρατσα σε 100% χωριατικες που μεγαλωνουν μονο με κλωσσα τα πουλακια και μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει εμφανιστει τιποτα ανησυνητικο

----------


## Gardelius

> οι περισσοτεροι κτηνιατροι ειναι ασχετοι...
> 
>  βοηθεια δυσκολα θα βρεις απο κτηνιατρο..


Χάρη, γιατι το λες αυτο ;

----------


## xarhs

γιατι θελουν νεκροτομη ηλια για να σε βοηθησουν..... σκοπος ειναι να μην χασεις πουλια....

περα απο το οτι σου δινουν φαρμακα στην τυχη...........  

εγω απο τοτε που εχασα ολα τα πουλια μου εξαιτιας τους δεν ξανα παω....

για να φαντασεις ηλια , ποσο ασχετοι ειναι , πηγαινες το κοτοπουλο για εξεταση ο ενας σου λεγε εχει ψευδοπανολη , το πηγαινες στον αλλον κοκκιδιωση...

ε ρε παιδια δεν γινετε να τις εχει ολες τις αρρωστιες μαζι.........

ο τριτος μου ειχε δωσει φαρμακο για σκουληκια...........

και ετσι κατεληξα στο τελος χωρις κοτοπουλα αφου ολα ψωφησαν , και με ενα σωρο φαρμακα στο χερι....

----------


## tzeni

πολυ στενοχωρηθηκαγια την κοτουλα,ισως δε προλαβα να τη σωσω ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: .....δυστυχως ειναι δυσκολο να βρω κοτες...οι αλλες 2 ειναι μια χαρα απο χθες ειναι με τον εναν κοκκορα και ολα ειναι οκ,τους βαζω αντιβιωση προληπτικα στο νερακι,εβαλα τον κοκκορα με τις κοτεςγιατι τσακωνοταν με τον αλλο συνεχεια....

----------


## tzeni

καλησπερα,εχω χωρισει τους κοκορες,τον ενα τον εβαλα με τις καινουριες κοτες και αναγκαστικα παιρνει και εκεινος αντιβιωση, χθες οταν τα εβγαλα να βοσκησουν ο κοκορας ζευγαρωσε μια κοτα απο τις αλλες που δε παιρνουν αντιβιωση, υπαρχει προβλημα με τα αυγα αυτης της κοτας?να τα πεταξω??

----------


## tzeni

καλησπερα,τι κανετε?2 απο τις κοτουλες μου ξεκινησαν τωρα να κανουν αυγουλακια,δλδ μιαμιση εβδομαδα περιπουεχουν που γεννουν  και ειναι μικρα τα αυγα, σημαινει κατι αυτο?οι αλλες οταν ξεκινησαν εκαναν το πρωτο μικρο και τα υπολοιπα κανονικα

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι ακόμη μικρές για αυτό και κάνουν μικρά αυγά. Μην αγχώνεσαι σε λίγο καιρό θα κάνουν κανονικά!!  :Happy:

----------


## tzeni

ειναι 6 μηνων.....ευχαριστω πολυ  ::  τα κανουν και οπου ναναι μεσα στο κοτετσι...

----------


## Efthimis98

Βάλε τους φωλίτσες σε κάποιες γωνίες.... ή εκεί που γεννάν για να μην πέφτουν τα αυγά στο πάτωμα...!!  :Happy:

----------


## tzeni

η μια η κοτουλα ειναι αδυνατη,αλλα φαινεται μια χαρα,τρωει ειναι ζωηρη κανει αυγουλακια,απλα ειναι αδυνατη,ολες ειναι αδυνατουλες,αλλα η μια ειναι παραπανω,ειναι λογικο οτι πεταει το κοκκαλο στο στηθος της?εννοω οτι οταν την πιανω εκει το καταλαβαινω,οχι οτι φαινεται....

----------


## Efthimis98

Συνήθως η καρίνα υποδηλώνει πρόβλημα στα πουλιά, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει κάτι ... γιατί και αυτές στο χωριό που έχουμε όταν τις πιάνω πετάει σε άλλες λιγότερο και σε άλλες περισσότερο η καρίνα. 
Από εκεί και πέρα δεν μπορώ να σου πω κάτι παραπάνω. 

Η διατροφή τους από τι αποτελείται;

----------


## tzeni

καλαμποκι και σιταρι κυριως και ο πατερας μου μου εχει δωσει λιγο πιτουρο και σογια εχω βαλει σε μικρες ποσοτητες μεσα στο καλαμποκι και το σιταρι και τα εχω ανακατεψει...μηπως πρεπει να της δωσω κατι αλλο να παχυνει λιγακι?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν νομίζει... πρόσβαση σε χόρτα και άλλα τέτοια έχουν; Εννοώ, έχουν τσιμέντο κάτω, ή μεγάλο χώρο με χώμα και φυτά και άλλα; Αν όχι καλό είναι να μεγαλώσεις τον χώρο για να έχει και χώμα ώστε να τρώνε χόρτα που φυτρώνουν και έντομα, σκουλήκια κ.α !! Καλό είναι αφού πλύνεις πρώτα τα λαχανικά, να μαζεύεις τις φλούδες τους ( π.χ από αγγουρακια, από καρότα, από μήλα κ.α ) και να τους τα δίνεις. Αν βέβαια δεν είστε και πολύ λάτρεις των φρούτων-λαχανικών μπορείς να κόβεις το αγγούρι σε μικρά κομμάτια, και να το δίνεις. Επίσης, να τους κουβαλάς διάφορα αγριόχορτα που τρώνε. Αν μπορείς καθημερινά, να πηγαίνεις μέρη που έχουν φυτρώσει, αγριόχορτα όπως ζωχοί, χορτάρι πράσινο μεγάλο, πράσινα αμπελόφυλλα ( η χήνα μας στο χωριό τρελαίνεται πάντως, αν θες δες στο θέμα μου " Γεμίσαμε..." ) και πάρα πολλά άλλα.  :winky:

----------


## tzeni

τσιμεντο έχουν κατω αλλα καθημερινα τα βγαζω να βοσκησουν,εκτος απο τις μερες με πολυ αερα η βροχη.....τους βαζω και στο κοτετσι τους αγριοχορτα αν δε τις βγαζω.....

----------


## tzeni

καλησπερα,σημερα προσεξα οτι η μια η κοτουλα μου εκανε ενα παραξενο ηχο,σαν να ηταν κρυωμενη,αγχωνομαι πολυ,μου φανηκε οτι και η ουρα της ειναι κατεβασμενη,πρεπει να της δωσω καποιο φαρμακο?

----------


## kostas bird

τζενη γεια σου πως ακριβως εκανε για να καταλαβουμε?μηπως σαν βρασιμο?

----------


## tzeni

ναι ακριβως αυτο

----------


## kostas bird

χμμμμ βασικα αυτο το οποιο κανει τον ηχο αυτο(βρασιμο) αυριο κιολλας πρεπει να το απομακρυνεις απο τα αλλα,το βαζεις καπου μονο του και του κανεις μια αγωγη την οποια δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως να στην πω αλλα πας αυριο σε καποιον κτηνιατρο και του λες ακριβως τα συμπτωματα και σου δινει μια σκονη που του την βαζεις στο νερο για καμια βδομαδα νομιζω και σε ολο αυτο το διαστημα που του δινεις την αντιβιωση εννοειται πως και αν γεννα τα αυγα τα πετας!παραλληλα βαλε και στα αλλα 'terramycin' σε σκονη στο νερο για 4 μερες,δοσολογια αναλογα ποσα πουλια εχεις τοση βαζεις και στο νερο,ρωτας τον κτηνιατρο ακριβως να σου πει!Ελπιζω εν ολιγης να σε καλυψα.Παντως αυτο ειναι συχνο συμπτωμαστα κοτοπουλα το οποιο εχει να κανεις με το αναπνευστικο τους σε συνδυασμο και με το κρυο.Κανεις ολα αυτα τα παραπανω και ενημερωνεις για την εξελιξη του.

----------


## tzeni

θα βαλω σε ολες γιατι και ο κοκορακος ακουγεται λιγο βραχνιασμενος.....4 κοτουλες ειναι και ενας κοκορας,αν της δινω αντιβιωση πρεπει να την απομονωσω?αν δωσω σε ολες δλδ?

----------


## kostas bird

Λοιπον ακου αυτο το οποιο εχει η κοτουλα σου ειναι προβλημα στο αναπνευστικο και το οποιο μεταδιδεται με τον αερα,αραγε εφοσον ειναι στον ιδιο χωρο θα εχουν κολλησει και τα αλλα απλα εγω νομιζα πως  ειχες παρα πολλα.Ξεκινας και δινεις σε ολα απλα δεν θα μαζευεις τα αυγα για την διαρκεια που θα τους δινεις το φαρμακο ακι σιγουρα οτι αλλο σου πει ο κτηνιατρος!Περιμενουμε νεα σου.....

----------


## tzeni

οκ,ευχαριστω πολυ,θα ενημερωσω εννοειται,θα παω αυριο στον γιατρο

----------


## tzeni

καλησπερα,ολα καλα λογικα με την κοτουλα,ο γιατρος μου εδωσε αντιβιωση και τους εβαλα στο νερακι,ειναι καλυτερα....ολα νομιζω μια χαρα...μεχρι τωρα τουλαχιστον...

----------


## tzeni

τελικα η κοτουλα πεθανε την παρασκευη....φοβαμαι για τα υπολοιπα....και εχουν παρει ηδη αντιβιωση, να τους δωσω και αλλη?

----------


## jk21

ποια αντιβιωση εδωσες και σε ποια δοσολογια και σε ποια μερα της αγωγης εισαι; 

η κοτα που πεθανε ,αποτομα ασθενησε ή την εβλεπες σιγα σιγα να πεφτει;  ο γιατρος εδωσε το φαρμακο κατευθειαν ή εκανε καποια εξεταση στο πουλι ή καλλιεργεια στις κουτσουλιες του ;

----------


## kostas bird

λυπαμαι πολυ για την εξελιξη της...ισως ηταν και σε προχωρημενο σταδιο και να μην προλαβε να δρασει σωστα το φαρμακο που σου εδωσε ο κτηνιατρος!Τωρα κοιτας τα υπολοιπα να δεις σε τι κατασταση βρισκονται σε συγκριση της καταστασης της κοτουλας που εχασες αν και εγω πιστευω πως αφου τους εδωσες την αντιβιωση πρεπει να ειναι μια χαρα.Οχι να μην τους ξαναδωσεις αντιβιωση,τουλαχιστον εγω οταν το ειχα κανει αυτο μετα δεν ξαναχρειαστηκε μολις ολοκληρωθηκε η αγωγη,απλα τους δινεις που και που terammycin  στο νερο και παντα με οτι αλλο σου πει ο κτηνιατρος!!!

----------


## tzeni

καλημερα, ο γιατρος μου εδωσε αντιβιωση οχι σε σκονη,και την εβαλε σε ενα μικρο μπουκαλακι που δεν εγραφε πανω ποια ειναι, καμια κοτουλα δεν εξετασε,απλα του εξηγησα τα συμπτωματα....οι υπολοιπες κοτουλες ειναι μια χαρα αλλα ο κοκορακος ακουγεται σαν βραχνιασμενος...ακουγοταν απο τοτε που ειδα και την κοτουλα να μην ειναι καλα...αλλα ειναι δραστηριος, δεν εχει κατι αλλο, μπορει και να ειναι ιδεα μου για τον κοκορα απο το αγχος μη παθει κατι και αυτος γιατι ειναι η αδυναμια μου......παντως τοτε που ειδα οτι η κοτα δεν ηταν καλα και η ουρα της δεν ηταν ορθια και το λειρι της πεσμενο.....ο κοκορας φαινεται τουλαχιστον ακμαιοτατος.....

----------


## tzeni

οσο για την αντιβιωση την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα τους εδωσα,τωρα δε δινω,επρεπε να δωσω 6 μερες και η κοτουλα πεθανε μετα την αντιβιωση,νομισα πως τη βοηθησε η αντιβιωση ::

----------


## kostas bird

Θα ήταν σε προχωρημένο στάδιο για αυτό,πάντως το μπουκαλακι που σου έδωσε είναι το σωστό αυτό είχα πάρει και εγώ οταν είχα το ιδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## tzeni

Ερωτηση ο γιατρος μου ειπε οταν μου εδωσε την αντιβιωση για 15 μερες να πεταω τα αυγα.15 μερες αφου τελειωσει η αντιβιωση η απο τοτε που ξεκινησα να δινω?? Αυτο δε το διευκρινησε

----------


## kostas bird

15 μέρες από την στιγμή που τελείωσες την αντιβίωση,από την τελευταία μέρα και για 15 μέρες μετά.....

----------


## kostas bird

Επειδή μου είχε ζητηθεί σε άλλο παρόμοιο ποστ για το πως λέγεται το φάρμακο,το αναφέρω εδώ που είναι το πρόβλημα ακριβωπου είχε και η Τζένη που αναφέρει πιο πάνω.Το φάρμακο το οποίο χορηγούμε σε κοτόπουλα που έχουν το πρόβλημα σαν βράσιμο είναι το (Pulmotil) το οποίο το δίνουμε για 4 μέρες στα κοτόπουλα ανάλογα πάντα με τα ποσά έχουμε θα δώσουμε και την αντίστοιχη δοσολογία στο νερο,πάντα με την συμβουλή του κτηνιάτρου μας!

----------

